# Eastmoor 'naughty boys home' Leeds



## urbex1 (Apr 18, 2010)

Have seen some great reports on this place, so thought we'd have a mooch around especially as it was only 5 mins down the road from Cookridge hospital. It was particularly interesting for me as a couple of close friends had parents who worked there, one of whom built the crazy golf course! Evident that there's been lots of recent visitors as plenty of fresh boards up all over. Unlike the new Eastmoor that borders it it was an open facility and the wooden huts near the top actually housed Air Cadets and we did find an old Airfix model box, until my mate told me about the Air Cadets I did wonder why they would give glue to young offenders!

Was confronted by an angry bloke walking his dog, evidently sick of people around the place although he was way OTT describing photographing old buildings as "pathetic"  and saying it's "sad you've got nothing better to do"...i'll fair wager i've got 5 pasttimes for every 1 of his, still he knows best. 

Anyhow a few pics, definitely not as interesting as most i've seen from this place but here you go












The old church converted into exercise hall





















Criminal crazy golf anyone?


----------



## Matty208 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice job mate, especially on the sportshall/chapel! It was only recently on a visit during the day i worked out what all the stonework outside the chapel was aswell! At night it looks like a graveyard!


----------

